# Topaz Coblation



## janicelynnc (Apr 15, 2008)

When doing arthrowand coblation  (using The topaz treatment) on the feet for plantar fasciitis what cpt code should be used?


----------



## mbort (Apr 16, 2008)

see CPT code 64640 to determine if it meets the criteria


----------

